# Tattoo/Microchip confimation



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

When K9 units accept new dogs is it common for them to check for tatoos and/or microchips? 

If a dogs microchip is not registered to the person giving the dog to the police, are they still allowed to take the dog. Another question, are tattoo numbers registered to a certain date?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

We check for both tattoos and microchips. If they have one/both we require the registration information. Dogs are purchased with a bill of sale, just like buying any other high priced item. 

DFrost


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Does it matter which ones registration (tattoo or microchip) is older? Like if the microchip was registered in February of 06 to a different person than the tattoo that was registered at a different later date? And what if the dog was donated? 

I know I'm asking alot of questions, but I really appreciate your response.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

If we were buying a dog from a vendor, and the dog had a tat or a micro, we'd attempt to contact both previous owners, unless the vendor had paperwork showing the current ownership. If we were to rescue a dog from a pound, shelter or rescue, we fill out the proper documents for rescue understanding the previous owner(s) has given up any claims to the animal.

DFrost


----------



## Lee C. (Oct 21, 2007)

What if the breeder has first buy back rights assuming this dog came from one and would like the dog back for a full refund? If the dog came from a breeder and the breeder had a contract to be asked first and has not been asked.
Just curious! Would there be any conflict in donating this (a) dog? Thanks.......Lee


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lee C.What if the breeder has first buy back rights assuming this dog came from one and would like the dog back for a full refund? If the dog came from a breeder and the breeder had a contract to be asked first and has not been asked.
> Just curious! Would there be any conflict in donating this (a) dog? Thanks.......Lee


OMG, you have NO idea why I am posting this, so mind your own business, Lee. I'm really getting annoyed with the online stalking.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks DFROST, what kind of paperwork is sufficient to prove ownership?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Bill of sale, registration papers, letter from previous owner etc.

DFrost


----------

